# Killer Clown Sightings



## Bowie (Oct 2, 2016)

Not sure how many of you guys know about this, but just in time for Halloween a lot of "killer clown" sightings have been popping up more frequently than they were before. Some of you may even remember a thread I made on this years ago when the Northampton clown was a thing.

While a lot of it is just in fun, there have been reports of people being seriously threatened and harassed by them in their neighbourhoods, and I believe some of them are using this "event" as an outlet to cause real disturbances and even harm to those they pass.

I felt the need to make you guys aware of this when I read on Twitter about one of these clowns breaking into a woman's office, and her having to hide and call the police. I myself have actually been followed on Twitter and messaged by two of them, and as innocent as they may or may not be, you guys need to be cautious.

Just stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2016)

Clowns are suppose to be funny, not stalkers. Anyways, there has been alot of ****ed up **** happening in North Carolina/Virginia over the years but this is just weird. Has the police try to do anything?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah I've been seeing a few things about this too. Think it's been going on since the end of Augustus, obviously some kind of hoax but I would be very scared of some of the things I've been reading. Have a big dislike of clowns anyway. 
It's just really bizarre how these things start. Why would anybody go around dressed as a killer clown and threaten people for a joke.


----------



## Tao (Oct 2, 2016)

Shattered said:


> Clowns are suppose to be funny, not stalkers.



But they're not, so now they're taking revenge by stalking people who don't find their low budget attempts at humor amusing. 


Clowns are very vengeful people.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 2, 2016)

Tao said:


> But they're not, so now they're taking revenge by stalking people who don't find their low budget attempts at humor amusing.
> 
> 
> Clowns are very vengeful people.



Yes, balloon animals and fitting into a small car is very vengeful indeed.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 2, 2016)

Well being paid to get laughed at and then people laughing for the wrong reasons can make you pretty pissed off.

But that is scary. I'm not scared of clowns at all, like in general, because I knew a clown when I was younger, a kid in my grade's mom was a clown named Dotty and she was really sweet. So I've never thought they were creepy.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 2, 2016)

Ugh, this is why we can't have fun. Why are people so stupid?


----------



## Tensu (Oct 2, 2016)

Not gonna lie, the live news report made me laugh.


----------



## seliph (Oct 2, 2016)

It's not even happening near me from what I know but it's honestly kind of terrifying.

I can handle all things spooky but clowns can **** right off no thank YOU.


----------



## demoness (Oct 2, 2016)

yeah i live in southeastern virginia so the school systems are freaking out, but i don't have kids and two engaged lady cops are my neighbor sooo i'd just call next door 

generally i like clowns.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

Adding even more to the creepiness tbh.. yeah clowns are creepy, to be honest not just to be on the bandwagon. Also these people are probably somewhat mentally disturbed if they really think dressing up as clowns and doing this is a good idea.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 2, 2016)

I first heard it as some kids saying a clown was beckoning them into the forest as they walked to school. Not cool. Now tricksters are cashing in on the mass hysteria. ;-/


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2016)

some schools shut down here cuz of that but only schools w younger kids so a bit salty about that :/


----------



## Dim (Oct 2, 2016)

So ummm would it be unsafe to like go out in my neighborhood late at night or something? I'm a bit creeped out now lol


----------



## tumut (Oct 2, 2016)

There was some sighted in a neighboring town from where I live in Pennsylvania a few weeks ago. Clowns are hot tbh.


----------



## N a t (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for this. I'm gonna tell a friend of mine. She got invited to some crazy Halloween party at some college she doesn't even know, and from what she's heard, some creepy guy won't leave her friend alone...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 2, 2016)

yeah it all started last week when an idiot in my class started talking about the clown sightings. no one started taking him seriously until a school a few blocks from us shut down because of a clown trying to get in LMAO


----------



## Dim (Oct 3, 2016)

I say we gather a team of mimes and trap all the clowns in invisible boxes!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 3, 2016)

It won't be long before it starts happening over here I wouldn't think. Stuff like this always does. Clowns creep me out enough as it is when I've seen them in the circus so this would be like a nightmare for me. Some of them have just been hoaxes as far as I'm aware but there's been several reported cases of people being attacked by them.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 3, 2016)

i think a high school nearby where i live was recently put on lock down because clowns were outside their school. hopefully it's just a halloween phase and then it's over, i'm done with it honestly lmao.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 3, 2016)

Apparently they're moving to Long Island, which is where I live. We're right in the middle of the island so hopefully they won't get to us for a while...


----------



## boujee (Oct 3, 2016)

Reminds of the killer clown pranks on YouTube, there's always a new one every year so these sightings aren't as surprising.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 3, 2016)

Clowns have been scientifically proven to make children much happier and confident in life when they show up at birthday parties. no joke, look it up.


----------



## seliph (Oct 3, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Clowns have been scientifically proven to make children much happier and confident in life when they show up at birthday parties. no joke, look it up.



I don't think it works as well when they show up in the street with a knife


----------



## N e s s (Oct 3, 2016)

nvll said:


> I don't think it works as well when they show up in the street with a knife



well that just teaches the child the true meaning of life :^)


----------



## kayleee (Oct 3, 2016)

there was one at a gas station near where I live, a guy took a video of it and asked if he could take a picture with it and the clown said no lmao


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 3, 2016)

One was just spotted about a mile away from my house. Pray for me.


----------



## wassop (Oct 3, 2016)

there's some clown now where i live and they're threatening schools . i'd say most are just looking for attention and hopping on the bandwagon


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 3, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> One was just spotted about a mile away from my house. Pray for me.


omg, thats so freaky I can't even handle it....

I think they are following me  , because there was a lot of sightings in Virginia, even some near by my area, like people have noted in thread. Yesterday my new school (in Indiana) sent us an alert of a sighting nearby. I can't escape them.

I'm pretty sure if I saw one irl, I would run away like no other. There was a video of one chasing some kids who went running I watched. Nightmare fuel....


----------



## pandapples (Oct 3, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> omg, thats so freaky I can't even handle it....
> 
> I think they are following me  , because there was a lot of sightings in Virginia, even some near by my area, like people have noted in thread. Yesterday my new school (in Indiana) sent us an alert of a sighting nearby. I can't escape them.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if I saw one irl, I would run away like no other. There was a video of one chasing some kids who went running I watched. Nightmare fuel....



Eh really, Virginia? I don't really pay attention to the news so.. hope they don't come to northern va pls


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh rumors are they are around here by lower U.S.A state and I'm scarred because rumors are again,  that they are planning to on Halloween kidnap children from here and kill them *gulp*


----------



## N e s s (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah so there is supposedly a clown in my town right now...

tbh these clowns are gon get shot if they don't stop molesting and killing these children


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2016)

Supposedly they're coming to bomb my school


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2016)

A CLOWN GOT _MURDERED_


----------



## unravel (Oct 4, 2016)

I heard a clown brought the children to the woods and never came back


----------



## Dim (Oct 4, 2016)

Jeez where are you people hearing this stuff? :/


----------



## kayleee (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah I heard one of the clowns got shot.


----------



## chaicow (Oct 4, 2016)

I saw an article on that. I wasn't to fazed by it but if they're real and out to get people, stay safe.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 4, 2016)

At least now I have an excuse to bring a knife with me on Halloween to make my costume seem more "authentic"


Wait y'know maybe if we dressed up as clowns maybe they wouldn't know the difference and leave us alone

- - - Post Merge - - -



hiyori said:


> A CLOWN GOT _MURDERED_



Good

I heard three of the clowns got arrested, but I don't think they were actually out and about as clowns, they were able to tie the people to the online posts


----------



## Bowie (Oct 5, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> At least now I have an excuse to bring a knife with me on Halloween to make my costume seem more "authentic"
> 
> 
> Wait y'know maybe if we dressed up as clowns maybe they wouldn't know the difference and leave us alone
> ...



I wouldn't recommend dressing up as a clown. A lot of people are angry about it and could mistake you for a real one and attack you.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 5, 2016)

@ clowns come to sweden n kill me plz thank u


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 5, 2016)

it begins


----------



## boujee (Oct 5, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> it begins


Homestuck!

But relating to clowns, people at my school got random phone calls and supposedly my school is on their list(?)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't have a fear of clowns, and I find them funny sometimes, but I've always found them unreal and bizarre-looking.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 5, 2016)

Okay I saw something that said some youtuber was behind the whole clown hoax and he had hired a bunch of people to dress as clowns and go to different places to make it seem authentic; and apparently they have him behind bars now. I don't know if it's true but that's what I heard, I can find a screenshot if you'd like


----------



## Trystin (Oct 5, 2016)

I almost got suspended today for wearing an Insane Clown Posse shirt. They used the excuse that ICP is a gang. We aren't. We were officially taken off the gang list last year I believe. Its so stupid.

Anyway now that my vent is over, I feel like this was just a big thing that wasn't meant to be that big. I think whoever officially posted it was messing around but lots of people took it too seriously and those that actually are following through with it definitely took it too seriously and are either very stupid or have a death wish. This whole thing ruined my Halloween and my ability to "express myself" and "be myself" and wear my ****ing ICP shirts and my Halloween costume of ****ing Gags and I am v mad.
But honestly if one of em killed me I wouldn't really care. Pls.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 5, 2016)

It's really disturbing. I've seen videos of people spotting clowns, confronting them, and then being chased. All I gotta say is, because of the clowns, make sure you have a buddy with you when you go out jogging/walking/etc.

This is really upsetting for me because even though I live in a relatively safe area, I struggle with anxiety. Knowing that there are creepy clowns in public doing the stuff I'm scared of... confirms and validates my fears, making me not want to go out. 

Which really stinks! Because I've been opening up and taking evening strolls with friends and family lately. If I see a clown outside during one of my strolls, I'm gonna be so angry.


----------



## tae (Oct 5, 2016)

i ****ing hate clowns.


----------



## moonford (Oct 5, 2016)

Creeps.

Its sad that these things want to strike fear into people trying to live their everyday lives.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MozzarellaSticks said:


> One was just spotted about a mile away from my house. Pray for me.



Prayer isn't going to save you, the authorities will though give them a call, they MIGHT do something about it. c;

Goodluck.

But seriously though I wonder if they have a secret base. XD


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 5, 2016)

a lot of dorm students from my school are flying back home because of this but idk whats goin on all i know are clowns


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Oct 5, 2016)

Someone at my school started a rumor that my school is going to be victim of a "Clown Shooting" and honestly its the stupidest thing. The teachers are actually worried about it tho :/ god I looovvveee 2016.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2016)

Yellowboy89 said:


> Someone at my school started a rumor that my school is going to be victim of a "Clown Shooting" and honestly its the stupidest thing. The teachers are actually worried about it tho :/ god I looovvveee 2016.



Like clowns, this year seems so unreal.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2016)

I think I've first heard of this yesterday/today school, but didn't really understand what was going on until today. Today in my Spanish class, a classmate of mine looked out the window looking for a clown omg (and the school that I go to doesn't allow us to talk about the clowns owo). I don't think I'm afraid of clowns, but then again I've never seen Poltergeist and those other scary movies...nor seen a clown in person. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2016)

Yellowboy89 said:


> Someone at my school started a rumor that my school is going to be victim of a "Clown Shooting" and honestly its the stupidest thing. The teachers are actually worried about it tho :/ god I looovvveee 2016.



same! it's so stupid tbh


----------



## dankity (Oct 5, 2016)

I have a fun story
So some 8th grader threatened our high school on an Instagram page, and it isn't really good, but I laughed and laughed, because it was easy to track her IP, and even I tracked her IP.
She's supspended, and may be expelled from our school.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 6, 2016)

There have been numerous killer clown sightings in towns near to where I live, so I now have this irrational fear that a clown is gonna come out of the timber in my backyard and is gonna appear on the back deck, looking in, waiting to kill me.

Between this and the movie It, I really don't like clowns anymore.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 7, 2016)

It was rumored that the clowns were suppose to shoot up my school today. The principal then decided to double the cops floating around the place, and my friend's mom even kept him home. Nothing happened though, which I expected tbh.


----------



## vel (Oct 7, 2016)

tbh some people amuse me, they say they'd fight the clown but let's be real if it was the middle of the night and you saw a gang of them coming toward you you're gonna **** your pants. additionally, it's sad that people think it's funny to harass people, even going to break windows to prove a point. i'm not sure if they do it for laughs or just to be vengeful, but those are sick ways to get people back.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 7, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> Between this and the movie It, I really don't like clowns anymore.



This is just based on what my bf told me, and idk how true it is (also i'm not american and haven't really been keeping up with the whole thing) but anyway _apparently_ the clowns started out as a kinda viral marketing campaign for the new It movie. but then messed up people saw it as an opportunity to be copy-cats and freak people out / commit crimes?

but no matter what it is, it seems super scary so please stay safe!! i am terrified of clowns and the thought of just randomly seeing a creepy clown out and about..... ugh.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah, I heard some kids say that a clown might come to our school today, but I knew they wouldn't.


----------



## Balverine (Oct 7, 2016)

There was a guy wearing a clown costume arrested in my town a few days ago. He hadn't done anything yet, but still, better safe than sorry and he was incredibly creepy.

Needless to say, I don't travel alone anymore : ))))))))


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2016)

So apparently some have been spotted in Vancouver
Well slap my ass and call me Bradley


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 8, 2016)

Yep someone snap-chatted a clown just a town away from me, so now I'm on alert. They were in the freaking TREES that's just, so not right. I mean I love clowns, normal performing clowns. I feel like the Halloween shops should start pulling the clown costumes and masks off the shelves as to not encourage more people to join in, it's just really stupid and it sucks that more people are doing it because it's all over the media now...


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 8, 2016)

Recently, one of these killer clown sightings was threatening to come to a school. The police tracked them down and arrested them. Turns out they were only 13-14 years old.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Oct 8, 2016)

We had one of these back in 2013 and luckily he just stood by places and didnt do very much. 
Luckily i never saw him which is good as im not a big fan of clowns

http://www.northampton-news-hp.co.u...s-usa-and-uk/story-29785410-detail/story.html

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/northampton-clown-unmasked-alex-powell-2366915

i think ours was the original to so, super sorry (on behalf on my area) to everyone affected if this bloke did start everything off!


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 8, 2016)

Where did all of this even originate from?

It doesn't scare me or anything, it's just pretty pointless. It's awful that people are being hurt and seriously scared though, I'm glad the police are doing something about it in most circumstances. They're everywhere. The ones here are just kids, who I guess seen what was going on in America (etc.) and decided it would be fun to "join in", they're going to end up getting themselves hurt, it's pointless.


----------



## chronic (Oct 8, 2016)

Where are we as a society that this happens on such a scale. Try navigating this arena without encountering the numerous ritualistic observances that proliferate such trite. Better to just stay indoors, a magical place as we all know.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

i don't live in america but these "killer clowns" seem really strange and stupid.


----------



## Tao (Oct 8, 2016)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> i don't live in america but these "killer clowns" seem really strange and stupid.



It's gone further than America at this point.

I was at my friends last night and he got a text from his girlfriend who was staying somewhere else in the country (which is the UK, btw) saying there was a small group of people dressed as clowns in the park across the road from the flat she was staying in.

She sent a picture message of them. There were quite a few of them.

I like to believe they were sharing trade secrets like how to make more complex balloon animals and practicing their advanced custard pie throwing techniques.




vel said:


> tbh some people amuse me, they say they'd fight the clown but let's be real if it was the middle of the night and you saw a gang of them coming toward you you're gonna **** your pants.



...There's a big difference between "I would attack the person" and "I would attack the people". You've started with singular and ended with plural as though they're the exact same situation.

If it was just one person, I'd give 'em a punch...I mean, what's so unbelievable about that? The clown costume doesn't give them super powers or something.

If it was a group, well, duhhh. Of course you wouldn't attack a group of people, you're gonna do your best to avoid that unless you're either a genuine BAMF blackbelt or a moron. Being dressed as clowns has nothing to do with it, it's just that it's a *group* of people...They could be dressed as delicious friggin' blueberry muffin's, attacking group of people is stupid, we don't need Captain Obvious to tell us that.


----------



## Dim (Oct 8, 2016)

Tao said:


> It's gone further than America at this point.
> 
> I was at my friends last night and he got a text from his girlfriend who was staying somewhere else in the country (which is the UK, btw) saying there was a small group of people dressed as clowns in the park across the road from the flat she was staying in.
> 
> ...


entertaining post of the year lol


----------



## mintellect (Oct 8, 2016)

Yknow It seems that a lot of people getting caught are young teens,  and these kids think it's funny to go out and terrorize people. It's sad because they're  getting arrested (and one was murdered) and they don't know any better than to go out and do stuff like this because it's "funny" to them. I know there's probably much older people involved in this as well (who should also know better, honestly) but it's a shame that kids as young as 13 are getting involved in this.


----------



## Kaiserin (Oct 8, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9KGfgg-d8s
Perfect video for this, billy predicted all of this.


----------



## vel (Oct 8, 2016)

Tao said:


> ...There's a big difference between "I would attack the person" and "I would attack the people". You've started with singular and ended with plural as though they're the exact same situation.
> 
> If it was just one person, I'd give 'em a punch...I mean, what's so unbelievable about that? The clown costume doesn't give them super powers or something.
> 
> If it was a group, well, duhhh. Of course you wouldn't attack a group of people, you're gonna do your best to avoid that unless you're either a genuine BAMF blackbelt or a moron. Being dressed as clowns has nothing to do with it, it's just that it's a *group* of people...They could be dressed as delicious friggin' blueberry muffin's, attacking group of people is stupid, we don't need Captain Obvious to tell us that.



i'm sorry i messed up the singular and plural. however, my post was mainly toward people who are afraid of clowns. if you aren't afraid of clowns that come up to you, obviously you'll take a punch. it's also clear that you wouldn't attack a group full of people. i was referencing the fear of clowns, and people who think they're edgy enough to take a lot of them down. i'm sorry my thoughts weren't complete?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 9, 2016)

my lil bro's school went on lockdown due to a sighting at a nearby school xD


----------



## Invisible again (Oct 9, 2016)

I can just imagine an old man looking out his window, seeing these clowns, opening the door, and pulling out his gun to shoot them while shouting "GET OFF MY LAWN, YOU CRAZY KIDS!!!"

But in all seriousness, if I saw one of these clowns, I'd seriously beat him in the most painful ways possible. I don't think they've been spotted in my area, and nor do I want to know. The whole thing is stupid, though. Like, what moron thinks its cool to dress up like a clown and stand in the middle of nowhere at midnight or so to scare someone who's passing by? smh


----------



## Dim (Oct 9, 2016)

Invisible again said:


> I can just imagine an old man looking out his window, seeing these clowns, opening the door, and pulling out his gun to shoot them while shouting "GET OFF MY LAWN, YOU CRAZY KIDS!!!"
> 
> But in all seriousness, if I saw one of these clowns, I'd seriously beat him in the most painful ways possible. I don't think they've been spotted in my area, and nor do I want to know. The whole thing is stupid, though. Like, what moron thinks its cool to dress up like a clown and stand in the middle of nowhere at midnight or so to scare someone who's passing by? smh


Idk if I'd approach them like that. My brother told me in a nearby town a guy saw a clown and tried to fight him and ended up getting stabbed. What gets me is more and more people are doing it now. It's a very disgusting fad :/


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 9, 2016)

Uh, is this still going on? I mean, the clown sightings. This is ridiculous. When my friend first told me about this, I honestly thought that this was a joke.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 10, 2016)

I saw it on the news and I found out that there was one only 3 miles from where I live. It got arrested though.


----------



## moonford (Oct 10, 2016)

The clowns are in Ireland now, ugh.

What is wrong with people these days? Cant you read a book about IT or watch IT instead of being a little creep? They can give people a heart attack, which is terrible.

I hope this gets sorted out soon. I don't want to bring out my baseball bat...


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 10, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I hope this gets sorted out soon. I don't want to bring out my baseball bat...


That's it! I just need to go as Babe Ruth this halloween! Any clown that tries to touch me can taste the sweet sting of metal.


----------



## moonford (Oct 10, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> That's it! I just need to go as Babe Ruth this halloween! Any clown that tries to touch me can taste the sweet sting of metal.



XD I have 2 of those bad boys.

I can imagine someone going around and beating up clowns like a crazy person with them. XD
LMFAO!


----------



## Dim (Oct 10, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> That's it! I just need to go as Babe Ruth this halloween! Any clown that tries to touch me can taste the sweet sting of metal.


Or you could go as Hacksaw Jim Duggan and wack them with wood. HOOOOOO!


----------



## Gusmanak (Oct 10, 2016)

The problem is, the media gives them way too much attention, so it eggs them on..


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 10, 2016)

it's weird because there's actual clowns that are threats and then there's people dressing up as them trying to make us think they're the real ones idg why they do that my school even  had a news station come bc apparently a girl was being targeted bc people were making instagram accs im over it tbh


----------



## Corrie (Oct 11, 2016)

I heard that a guy in a city near mine got killed by one of these people so that scares the **** out of me.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 11, 2016)

Honestly i'm not even going trick or treating this year. Keep these nasty a$$ clowns away from me.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

So this bs spread to Sweden now as well, random people scaring the **** out of others. Nice trend US, nice.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 13, 2016)

there were clown sightings in Georgia...apparently they were trying to lure kids into the woods by offering them money and candy...on the news they interviewed some kids who said they were chased by clowns at the bus stop...so far they haven't hurt anyone here...they just wanna scare the ***** out of people..


----------



## namiieco (Oct 13, 2016)

My whole school is going on about it like come'on kids


----------



## Kaiserin (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Abbaba (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm sorry guys but this was just a coincidence...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 19, 2016)

im surprised a clown hasnt been shot yet


----------



## piichinu (Oct 19, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> im surprised a clown hasnt been shot yet



a clown has been shot


----------



## N a t (Oct 19, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> a clown has been shot



I thought they were beaten to death or something?


----------



## cloverette (Oct 19, 2016)

theres a professional horror clown group in my area that can be rented for events, it must be horrible for their pr


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 19, 2016)

Billy and Mandy predicted this tbh

Also I have seen news about clows getting here . However , it is said they are getting tortured in places like Estado de Mexico and such

_either way im still trick or treating_


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 19, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Billy and Mandy predicted this tbh



Don't forget your tangelos


----------



## Dim (Oct 20, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Billy and Mandy predicted this tbh
> 
> Also I have seen news about clows getting here . However , it is said they are getting tortured in places like Estado de Mexico and such
> 
> _either way im still trick or treating_


Time to contact our inner frat boy!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Abbaba said:


> I'm sorry guys but this was just a coincidence...



The irony of shirt lolz


----------

